# CNC vadība / mehānika >  Soļu motoru draiveris no nulles

## GuntisK

Vēlos salikt shēmu no šī saita: http://www.romanblack.com/lini.htm . Nekas jau netraucē to darīt, tikai radās šaubas par bipolāro traņu izmantošanu (TIP122) izejā. Doma ir tos aizmainīt ar IRFZ44, kas man ir. Vai ir vispār jēga to darīt? Kā ir ar ķēdēm pret atgriezenisko EDS? Tās tomēr arī būtu jāiekļauj shēmā, vai ne?

----------


## karloslv

Tik vienkārši nebūs. MOSFET pēc būtības vadās ar spriegumu, pie tam palielu, piemēram 8-12V. Bipolāros traņus shēmā var vadīt pa tiešo no PIC, jo tie vadās ar strāvu, un to PIC var nodrošināt. 

Tāpēc lauktraņu vadīšanai vajag savu draivera shēmu katram lauktranim. To var uztaisīt arī pats no 3 tranzistoriem (totem-pole).

Shēmā gan tiek izmantoti bipolārie traņi, jo PIC maina to vadības strāvu, lai iegūtu mikrosoļus. Arī tādēļ lauktranzistori šādai shēmai principā neder.

----------


## GuntisK

Aha! Paldies par informāciju!  Nu tad vajadzēs tik salodēt PIC programmatoru un pārbaudīt to draiveri darbībā!   ::

----------


## Epis

Es par to lineāro strāvas padošanu īsti nesaprotu ko viņi tur izmanto chopper vietā, 
 kā viņi tur ar tiem rezistoriem to spriegumu ierobežo ?? lai dabūtu tos mikrosoļus! 
līdz šim es zināju kad parastie draiveri bez čopera iet ar pilno vai pus soli, bet ne mikro soļiem šitas ir kautkas jauns.

----------


## Vikings

Epi, mikrosolis ir nevis pilnas strāvas padošana uz tinumu, bet daļējas. Kā tu tu izdari - ar impulsiem vai ar analogo signālu bišķi paverot tranzistoru (tā laikam ir šajā gadījumā) tā jau ir tava izvēle.

----------


## Epis

tad sanāk kad tas RB5,RB4 pini kas pēc tam iet cauri rezistoriem RB5->150omi un RB4 -> 680||220 omi, tad sanāk kad ar šitiem 2 rezistoriem viņi ģenerē to vajadzīgo strāvas daudzumu kuru tad tranzistori Q3,Q4 tad pastiprina attiecīgi X reizes (sanāk 3 ka var dabūt 3 strāvas līmeņus un tākā tur vēl ir RC filtrs tad viņi ar tiem RB5,RB4 piniem var ģenerēt to PWM ciklu lai dabūtu vairāk strāvas līmeņus ja ?
Isti nezinu var pareizi domāju jo reāli vēl nēsu īsti uz tranzistoriem neko baigi lodējis un pētījis.  
tad šajā gadījumā tranzistors pilda tā lielā rezistora funkciju (strāvas ierobežotājs kas tad pēc tam nenormāli karsīs kā tie lielie rezistori tiem parastajiem 1 un 1/2 soļa draiveriem)
palasīju tos komentārus tad šitajā variantā sanāk kad karst tie tranzistori un motors minimāli bet chopper variantā karst motors bet tranzistori savukārt nekarst kas tad ir labāk vai karst motors vai tie tranzistori ??

----------


## GuntisK

Tranzistoriem jebkurā gadījumā ir labi tas, ka viņus var viegli atdzesēt, ko neteiksi par tinumiem iekš soļu motora.   ::  Jau pašā shēmas aprakstā rakstīts, ka shēmai vajadzīgs labs un liels radiators.Tik un tā jebkurā gadījumā, ja nodeg elektronika, nav tik žēl kā gadījumā, kad nodeg solinieks.   ::  Rīt iepirkšu maketplati un sākšu štellēt to draiveri kopā.

----------


## LED

Vakar tika iegadata metala virpa  ::  Solu motori jau bij! Tagad tik vadiba jaasaliek  ::  Lai gan cnc virpa neliekas tik aizraugoshi, kā cnc freeze.

----------


## Mosfet

Paskatijos shēmu un gribas šai medus mucīņa pāris pilienus iepilināt darvas.
1. Tik nenopietnu strāvas "kontroles" sistēmu reti kad ir redzēta, ja neteiktu ka ssss..............
2.Visa shēma darbība būs atkarīga no takts impulsiem. RC ir fiksēta.
3.Šausmīgs siltuma izdalijums uz radiatoru.Jo lielāks U barošanas jo lielāks gludeklis.
4..........................

Laikam autors gribējis redzēt kā griežas stepperis, bet to var panākt daudz vienkāršāk pāris diodes kondensatori u pretestības un aī grizīsies. Nu kārtējā daŗznieka vai šofera shēma ar kādām ir pilns internets.
GuntisK, ja atceros tev ir DSI-200 motori nu nav viņi piemēroti unipolāram darbam,  nu pānem L297+2xL298  un iznāks viss ok , būs gan griezes moments gan ātrums. Bet katrs var izvēlēties savu ceļu.


Apsveicu LED ar virpas iegādit kas par modeli?

----------


## LED

Diezgan rets modelis 1604 paaugstinatas precizitates Odesas razojums! Maza izmera - 1,5m garsh, svars 440Kg, Max apstradajamais diametrs 200mm, Max garums 350mm. Ir visas padeves metriskajaam, colliigajaam un modulu vitnem. Kad piesleegs, ta redzees, kas un kaa  ::

----------


## Epis

Tad sanāk kad nekas labāks par čoperi nav ja ??  itkā tajā lineārajā draivera lapā šitas variants tika pēc labuma pielīdzināts čoperim un kā bonus tas kad motora vietāk karst tranzistori (vienkāršākajam rezistora variatnam karsa tas rezistors) un cik tad sanāk lieli jaudas zudumi šiem 2 variantiem??  jeb vadības principiem (šito lineāro es pielīdzinu parastā rezistora variantam jo tur sanāk kad tranzistors pilda strāvas ierobežotāja rezistora funkciju tākā sanāk 2 varianti rezistors un čoper).
man liekās kad čoper variantam jaudas zudumi (kas aiziet siltumā) būs daudz mazāki un līdz ar to lielāka efektivitāte  ::  

Efektivitāte jau arī ir ļoti svarīgs faktors jo elektrība paliek ar vien dārgāka  ::

----------


## Mosfet

Epi- motors jau arī karst jo ir aktīvā pretestība tinumiem. Choperim un PWM māzāk silst tranži un radioatori ir mazi. Staāva jebkurā gadijumā regulējot jalieto atpakaļsaite, citādi tas ir sss.......

LED galvenais lai hidraulika tur un priekšējais gultnis nepil. Nav nemaz tik reta.Labi ka nav 16B04.

----------


## GuntisK

Pēc nopietnas shēmas izstudēšanas, MOSFET, nolēmu, ka tomēr nelikšu to shēmu.   ::  Paklausīšu tomēr zinošāku.Un ja karst tad baigie zaudējumi visā tai sistēmā ir. Maketplates jau ir , tagad gaidu kad atnāks L297+L298 un likšu uz tām. 
LED-apsveicu arī es tevi ar virpas iegādi. Tiešām noderīga lieta darbnīcā. Bet par CNC pārbūvi neieteiktu steigties, labāk DIGITAL READOUTu uzlikt, kaut vai paštaisītu, no tā lielāka jēga būtu.

----------


## Epis

Man arī šitas L298 stāv mājās un gaida rindā pēc enkodera, varbūt jau šodien sākšu kautko lodēt (vismaz nolodēt nost no vecās plates  ::  no sākuma būs jāpārbauda vai tas L298 vispār strādā (jo moš es jau viņu esu nosvilinājis (kas to lai zin!)

LED uztaisi jaunu topiku par to savu virpu un viņas pērbūvi (un ieliec kādu bildi, jo caur google atrast neko nevarēju  ::  )

Izdomāju bišķi palodēt un pārlodēju veco L298 plati (ar UF5404 diodēm), ieliku jaunus vadus + pievilku trūkstošos vadus un papildus 5V pārveidotāju (agrāk tā man tur nebīj) rīt noteikti kad mēģināšu pieslēt tos vadus pie fpga mikrenes un tad redzēs vai šitas ies ar 3.3 V TTL signāliem ja neies tad būs jāņem 74Hc244 buferis 
šeit bilde  ::

----------


## Epis

Pbeidzu lodēt un sāku testēt savu L298 un kad piesle'dzu pie fpga uzrakstīju vienkāršu 25%PWM kodu (signālu palaidu pa 1 un 2 iejas kanālu (enable uzliku uz 1) aktivizēju pirmo H tiltu (motora vietā ieliku 2.2K omu rezistoru (curent sense rezistora vietā man bija 1.4omi rezistors) spriegums bija 15V (signaliem 3.3V) un rezultātā oscilā varēja redzēt kad trnzistor slēdzās bet kautkā baigi ātri uzkarst (burtikski kad aizskaita līdz 10 tad jau ir silts un nākošājās 10 sekundēs alumīnija dzesētājs jau ir riktīgi sakarsis.
kas varētu būt par problēmu ?? (varbūt slodze pārāk maza ? cik atceros viens DC-DC pārveidotājs arī baigi karsa kad gāja bez slodzes moš šitas ir tas pats gadījums. rīt pamēģināšu motoru pielikt (vienu pinumu) un redzēs ja tad čips vairs nekarsīs tad laikam viss būs normāli.
bet galvenais kas mani uztrauc it tas curent sense rezistors 1/4W 1.4Omi un viņš karsa kopā ar L298 tā kad izkausēja oscila kājas plastmasu un ja jau tagat tur viss cepās nepajokam tad kas būs kad pieslēgšu motoru un ies cauri kādas 1.4A

kautkādīgies vairs nevar pievienot fotkas  :: , bet labi kad iet vecais variants (caur linku)

----------


## Vikings

1. Man jau liekas, šitas ir riktīgs offtopic un tam vieta ir jaunā topikā.
2. Tai mikrenei vajadzīga dzesēšana, ne velti viņai ir vieta, kur skrūvēt pie radiatora. To ņem vērā, savādāk ātri vien viņu nokurināsi.
3. Ep, lūdzu neapvainojies, bet tavas maketplates ir ... briesmīgas. Tu pats viņās kaut ko saproti? Nav brīnums, ka daudz kas nestrādā noplīsušu vadu dēļ. Varbūt mēģini kā zemāk redzmajās bildēs, gan pašam saprotamāk, gan gadījumā, ja projektam jāprojektē jau gatava PCB, liela daļa jau būtu izprojektēta taisot uz maketplates.

----------


## Epis

nu jā tur viss bija baigā mudzeklī tādēļ es nopirku jaunu L298 un salodēju (tagat viss ir smukāk un pārskatāmāk, un tās diodes ir mazākas) bilde ir jaunajā topikā L298+fpga  ::  un šoreiz domāju kad testēšu slēgt klāt soļinieku (vismaz 1 pinumu)
ja jaunais L298 nekarsīs tad skaidrs tas kad es to veco esu nosvilinājis jo pēc pārlodēšanas kad jau bīju pirmos testus veicis atradu pāris ienākošo signālu vadus, kuriem dēļ slikta lodējuma atdalījās pāris stieples, un saskārās ar H tilta izejošajiem vadiem, un moš tad arī viss tur iekšā sasvila, bet to redzēs kad palaidīšu jauno L298 (tur visi vadi kārtigi pielodēti). 
un varbūt es jau to veco L298 biju nosvilinājis pirms ~2 gadiem kad pirmo reizi uzlodēju un toreiz man nekas negāja !  ::

----------


## GuntisK

Kodinu plati uz L297 bāzētajam draiverim-tā ka tā lieta pamazām iet uz priekšu. Gribu uzprasīt-kāds ir 7409 mikroshēmas padomju analogs-Argusā nebija, bet no citurienes sūtīt tikai trīs mikrenes kaut kā...  ::  Bet to krievu mikreņu pilna kaste.   ::

----------


## abergs

Ja tā domāta TTL sērija, tad K133LI2, K555LI2, K533LI2 (no 91. gada rokasgramatas)

----------


## GuntisK

Paldies Aberg!

----------


## GuntisK

Kaut kas traks! Nekur nav 7409 mikroshēmas! Savos krājumos ar skatījos-nav!  ::  Ar ko šo varētu aizmainīt?

----------


## GuntisK

Izdomāju! Tagad vērtējiet pareizību- 7409 ir 4 AND elementi vienā korpusā. Savukārt 7400 ir 4 NAND elementi. Ja nu 7400 izejā pieslēgt invertējošo mikroshēmu, lai iegūtu AND?

----------


## abergs

Varbūt pat nelikt atsevišķu mikreni:

Šai shemai varbūt nevajag arī R2.

----------


## Epis

Ko tu GuntiK mocies ar to loģiku mikrenes meklēšanu paņem tač nopērc vienu CPLD (kautvai pašu lētāko) un viss nebūs vairs nekādu problēmu ar loģikas izveidi, ja gribi varu ielikt savu logīkas kodu ar kuru Full step režīmā savu soļinieku kustināju kods aizņem ļoti maz loģikas, tas atkarīgs no PWM izšķirtspējas, jo vēl nav chopera opamps+comparātors un DAC uzlodēts tādēļ man tur stāv PWM ģenerātors.
ja vaig kādu loģiku tad cpld ir labāks variants par 74xx .

----------


## zzz

http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_res ... b7&x=0&y=0

Vrodje naff viss nekaada milzu raritaate

----------


## GuntisK

> http://www.argus.lv/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=74ls09&osCsid=285347de922937ea42891e040e9ba6b7&x=0&y=0
> 
> Vrodje naff viss nekaada milzu raritaate


 Hmmm! Tagad ir-a pirms pāris dienām skatījos, nebija.   ::  Paldies!

----------


## GuntisK

Cik labi sadzīvo L297+L298 draiveris ar impulsu barošanas bloku? Tā sagadījās, ka dabūju vienu ar vajadzīgajiem spriegumiem un strāvu.

----------


## Vikings

Manuprāt, nekādas problēmas...

----------


## GuntisK

Ok-pieslēgts viss, bet atkal problēma-visi signāli uz L297 pienāk, izejās viņai arī pareizi impulsi, bet L298 nu neparko negrib darboties. Cik reizes pārbaudīju shēmu un plati, viss ir itkā kārtībā. Barošanas spriegumi (5v +/-0,2v) (24v +/-0,5v) normas robežās, bet šī ni un ni! Krievu forumos lasīju, ka šim pārim esot pāris problēmas ar palaišanu. Kurš ir licis kopā, padalieties pieredzē.

----------


## Mosfet

Gribētos zināt kā izpaužas ka L298 negrib strādāt? Paprovē padot signālu (TTL līmeņa 1 uz 5 un 6 kāju 7 uz 0, vajag atvērties tiltām. slodzes vietā voltmetru. Ir nācies ka L297 nestrādā oscilis paris reižu ir bijis. Bet tā L297 +L298 strādā ok ( vairāk par 200 kompl). GuntiK tev shēma tipiskā vai cita?

----------


## Epis

Kas tev ir ar Enable signāliem ir tie logiski 1 ? 
Man arī nosākuma L298 negāja un šausmīgi karsa bet tas bīj ar veco lodēto plati, kad uzlodēju jauno ar jaunu L298 tad viss gāja pat ar 3.3V TTL signālu ja tev ir 5V tad problēmām nevaidzētu būt ja nu vienīgi kautkas ar barošanas vai moš esi to čipu nosvilinājis, jo es pats neatceros kā es pirmo L298 nosvilināju (tā arī vainu neatradu!) 
ja šitas neiet tad nopērc vēlvienu moš tas ies  :: 

ienāca prātā vēl viena lieta tā ir secība kādā jāiedarbina L298, jeb ieslēgšanās secība laikam loģika bīj pirmā jaiedzēdz un pēc tam tranzistrou daļa lai nebūtu tāda situācija kad loģika ir nezināmā stāvoklī un visi tranzsitri ir ON (tad ir īsais)!
Lai tas nenotiktu vaig ENA,B pielikt kādu 1-5K rezistrou pie zemes lai iesleģšanaš brīdi vis tranzistori būtu OFF.

----------


## GuntisK

> GuntiK tev shēma tipiskā vai cita?


 Jā-tipiskā.

----------


## Vikings

Gunti, mēri spriegumu vērtības tieši uz mikrenes izvadiem nevis plates ieejā vai uz celiņiem. Gadās brīnumi ar sliktu lodējumu utt.  Un tiešām, izdari kā Mosfet teica - 5,6 kājas uz 5V, 7. kāja uz 0 un mēri kas notiek starp izejām 2 un 3. Teorētiski vajadzētu parādīties spriegumam. 
Ja padosi uz 5. kāju 0 un uz 7. kāju 5V tad spriegumam starp 2. un 3. kāju vajadzētu mainīties polaritātei.

----------


## GuntisK

> Gunti, mēri spriegumu vērtības tieši uz mikrenes izvadiem nevis plates ieejā vai uz celiņiem. Gadās brīnumi ar sliktu lodējumu utt.  Un tiešām, izdari kā Mosfet teica - 5,6 kājas uz 5V, 7. kāja uz 0 un mēri kas notiek starp izejām 2 un 3. Teorētiski vajadzētu parādīties spriegumam. 
> Ja padosi uz 5. kāju 0 un uz 7. kāju 5V tad spriegumam starp 2. un 3. kāju vajadzētu mainīties polaritātei.


 Ok-paldies par padomu. Rīt izbrīvēšu laiku un pārbaudīšu. Ā-un vēl viens jautājums. Ja piem. būtu sajaukti vietām L298 EnB un EnA pini, tad nestrādātu vai ne? Salīdzinot shēmas, atradu, ka viņi apmainīti vietām, ne kā datasheetā rakstīts. IN1-IN4 pieslēgti kā vajag...

----------


## GuntisK

Noup-nestrādā. Kaut kas tai L298 nepatīk. Nevarētu kāds atsūtīt plates zīmējumu pēc kura viņš ir taisījis plati šāda veida draivam?

----------


## Epis

skaties šeit ir mana L298 plates otra puse kur vienīgā lieta kas ir papildus pielikta ir ENA,ENB ar 10K omu rezistrou pie zemes (pull down)  līdz ar to tiko parādās strāva tā abi Htilti ir garantēti OFF un vēl 1K omu rezistori iejas loģiskajiem signāliem papildus drošībai lai fpga pinus aizsargātu. tas arī viss vairāk nekādu papildus elementu tur nav!

----------


## Vikings

Ak vai, šo plati ieraugot tikko puse Tevalo lietotāju iesita sev ar plaukstu pa pieri... Par to, ka tev maketplates vajadzētu kārtīgāk taisīt gan ir jau teikts... Bet nu neaizsāksim beztēmu.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Ja ena un enb liek ar 10k rezistoru uz zemi, tad abi tilti visu laiku ir izslegti... :/
Beefs
p.s. es liku ena un enb uz Vdd

----------


## Epis

man tie ENA,ENB signāli tālāk ir pieslēgti pie Fpga piniem un es viņu tad caur fpga mikreni kontrollēju.

----------


## Mosfet

Epi ko tu liec bildes kur tu parādi ka maketēt tu tiešām nemāki.

GuntiK kas tev tam L298 nestrādā, ja var konkŗētāk.

----------


## GuntisK

Ja konkrēti-signāli ieejās ir-a izejās nekā. Neliekas, ka būtu nosvilusi, bet dīvaini tas, ka strāvu necik nepatērē ar pieslēgtiem motoriem. Lodējumi pārbaudīti. Mistika...   ::

----------


## Vikings

Pamēri barošanas un vadības spriegumus tieši uz pašas mikrenes kājām, visdrīzāk tur ir kāds sīkums ko neesi pamanījis...

----------


## GuntisK

Tā-jaunā draiveru plate gatava un jau notestēta.   ::  Tiesa ne uz L297 un L298 pāra, bet gan uz HEF (CD) loģikas un IRLZ44 tranzistoriem. Tagad jāpabeidz strāvas stabilizators, kas uzturēs uz katra motora fāzu tinuma 1,5A strāvu. Liels paldies Vikingam par sniegto konsultāciju.   ::  
Uz plates ir arī optoizolācija-6gab. 4N35 -katram STEP/DIR signālam.

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, smuka plate! Bet klau, kur ir diodes izejās? Domā, dzesēšanu tranzistoriem nevajadzēs?

----------


## abergs

Labi nostrādāts!



> Tiesa ne uz L297 un L298 pāra, bet gan uz HEF (CD) loģikas un IRLZ44 tranzistoriem.


 Vienkāršāk pārbaudīt jaunas idejas, ja tādas radīsies.

----------


## GuntisK

> Hmm, smuka plate! Bet klau, kur ir diodes izejās? Domā, dzesēšanu tranzistoriem nevajadzēs?


 Ņemot vērā to ka IRLZ44 ir paredzēts samērā augstām strāvām un tā kā motori nepatērē baigās strāvas, tad tie tranzistori nekarst nemaz.
Pagaidām testēju bez diodēm izejā, uz oscilogrāfa varēja redzēt kad tomēr ir tie ""pīķi" uz impulsiem. Uz vietas vajadzīgo diožu nebija, tāpēc tagad gaidu kad pienāks paciņa. Jāsaka es pat nedaudz aizdomājos-varbūt vēl kādu snubber ķēdīti vajadzētu iekļaut?   ::

----------


## Vikings

Sorry, nogļukoju, lieks posts...

----------


## Vikings

> Ņemot vērā to ka IRLZ44 ir paredzēts samērā augstām strāvām un tā kā motori nepatērē baigās strāvas, tad tie tranzistori nekarst nemaz.


 Man bija tāpat - diodes karsa stipri vairāk kā tranzistori. Diodes ir nepieciešamas, tie pīķi var nodarīt skādi. Es eksperimentējot bez diodes aizlaidu viņsaulē vairākas IR2111. Un vēl arī snubber vajadzētu, lai gan man pašam nav ar to bijušas problēmas, tomēr labāk ielikt nekā pēc tam kost pirkstos ka kaut kas gļuko... Starp citu, savus snubberus rēķināju pēc šīs te lapas.

----------


## GuntisK

Redz kur mana ideja-principā vajadzētu strādāt. Strāvas ierobežošana katrā tinumā.

----------


## Vikings

Nu jā, teorētiski jau vajadzētu, bet pirmkārt LM317 ļoti karsīs (rezistors pietiktu ar 2W, nevis 10 kā shēmā), otrkārt vai gadījumā ja neizmanto diodes tad preEDS izsitieni nevar nobeigt LM317?..
Bet tomēr ideja diezgan oriģināla...

----------


## GuntisK

Variants ar LM317 izmēģināts. Mikroshēma nekarst nemaz, 1 oma rezistors tika izmantots ar 1w jaudu-arī auksts, strāva konstanta. Tā kā vienlaikus netiek slēgtas vairāk par divām spolēm (unipolārajā slēgumā), tad uz katru motoru pietiktu ar divām LMkām. Bet viena lieta tomēr neliek mierā. Šķiet ka tie "pīķi" neļauj motoram uzņemt tos apgriezienus.  ::

----------


## Vikings

Latmatic atrodamajā video oscis ir pieslēgts pie kādas no fāzēm, vai ne? Un tas ir taisīts vēl tajā laikā kad strāvu stabilizēji ar rezistoriem? Tādā gadījumā man liekas, ka viss ir OK. Pīķis uz augšu ir pārspriegums, kas ir uz tinuma kamēr tinums nav uzlādēts, bet pīķis uz leju - pretEDS sitiens, kas rodas atslēdzot spoli. Lielākus apgriezienus, manuprāt, palīdzētu sasniegt augstāks shēmas barošanas spriegums. Pīķu efekts ir tieši pretējs - tam vajadzētu uzlabot apgriezienus. Ieslēgšanas pīķis palīdz tinumam ātrāk uzlādēties, izslēgšanas - izlādēties.
Starp citu, cik tad beigās izdevās sasniegt Hz?

----------


## GuntisK

Jā-Latmaticā izliktais video ir filmēts vēl tad kad strāvu stabilizēju ar rezistoriem. Maksimālā frekvence bija kkur 1400Hz - liekas ka pamaz. Spriegums bija 24V.

----------


## GuntisK

Šodien izmēģināju vakar salodēto mikrosoļu draiveri ar TA8435 (analogs IMT901) mikroshēmu. Vot tā ir manta!  ::  Nedomāju ka tik labi būs. Vēlāk būs arī foto un video.  ::

----------


## Epis

Kurā vietā pirki TA8435 ? un cik maksā ?

----------


## GuntisK

Caur Vikingu dabūju no DigiKey. Maksāja ap 6-7$ viena. Nav dārgi. Rezultāts viennozīmīgi labāks kā ar L298+L297.

----------


## Mosfet

Interesanti ar ko, ja nu neskaita ka ka tas viss ir vienā korpusā. Maziem motoriem jau der.

----------


## GuntisK

::  Labāks ar to, ka ir mikrosolis. Un vēl vienā korpusā, bet to neskaitam. Un darbinu es joprojām tos pat ДШИ-200 motorus. Katrs izvēlas to kas vinjam labāk patīk.   ::

----------


## GuntisK

Tātad te redzami visi trīs draiveri pieskrūvēti pie radiatora. Pirmā plate ir jau 100% strādājošā, pārējām divām vēl jāielodē pret EDS diodes, kas atnāks rīt vai parīt kopā ar konektoriem. Tad arī būs video.

----------

